# Cars, Trucks and Minivans... oh my!



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

Okay, what we need here is a place to talk about automobiles.  If it's car related, put it in here.  If you're getting a paint job, let us know.  Just let us know what kind of car you drive.  I'll start:

I drive my dad's '86 Toyota Camry (with a stick shift).  I punched a hole in the muffler, and it sounds like it's got one of those phatty mufflers on it now.  So I have to go get it fixed... fortunately, it's covered under a lifetime warranty (if my dad can find the receipt, that is!).


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 29, 2003)

i drive a 99 windstar, (19 years old,  )
it sucks, i just had a flat from crap on the highway.  Plus it has had a lot of work on it :/.  

btw 2 apple stickers on the back and one inside.


----------



## Trip (Sep 29, 2003)

Well...starting in Decemeber I'll own a '98 Toyota Corolla (automatic). It's green...and ugly. I really hate it. But my friends and I plan to beef  it up a little. And maybe painting it silver. 

Know any self-painting kits? Or should I just not bother and let a pro do it for me? (boo! hiss! no fun!)


----------



## cfleck (Sep 29, 2003)

i drive a 96 sunfire.  it was fine in indiana.  in boston it sucks.  the roads blow here.  i want a 4-runner


----------



## legacyb4 (Sep 30, 2003)

What else... Subaru Legacy B4 RSK!

Not the current generation, unfortunately, but just as quick and fun as h3ll...


----------



## podmate (Sep 30, 2003)

99 Ford Crown Victoria LX
My daughter calls it "Daddy's Big Heavy Car".
Everybody thought that I was crazy when I bought this grandpa car (I'm 35).  But, they are all impressed with it now!!    Plus, its one of the very few American cars that can go over 100,000 miles without major work needing to be done.
Hey, its the only V8 car I could afford insurance on.

cf25:  I agree, Boston roads suck.  I just moved back to the South after 8 years in that over priced pit.  

nb3004:  4 words.  sell that van, now!!!
in my experinece, windstars live an average of 60,000 miles (or less).  They have very weak engines and transmissions and ford will not give you any help with your issues.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 30, 2003)

Firt car..er truck in HS was dad's 88 Chevy 1500.  5.0 V8 and auto, 2wd.  Drove for free while in school...not really free if I told you how much gas it used.  Put about 50K on it.

Bought a 91 Volvo 744 SE turbo with 75K miles right after my 18th birthday.  Stole it from a dealer for 9100$ .  Leather, sunroof, heated seats, etc...all the goodies.  2.3 I4 turbo with 4spd manual (5th gear electronic overdrive), RWD.  Had it for 3 years until I went out of town for x-mass of 99.  Parents wrecked it for me while I was out of town, odd eh?  Shouldn't it be the other way around?  RIP @ 115K miles.

Bought a 93 Pontiac Bonneville SSE with around 110K miles in 2000 to replace my Volvo, nice but a bit big but then again price was right (5600$).  3.8V6, auto, FWD, leather, onboard air compressor (never used or understood till I got a price for new rear shocks...self leveling air system, and price...well, it hurt bad), host of other goodies...but no sunroof.  Great on road trips, comfortable as hell and got 34mpg running 85mph to Hilton Head in August weather (95deg) with air on.  Someone pulled out infront of me, very little damage but since the car was all fiberglass and poly it amounted to 6000$... given it's age and 140K miles, they totaled it.  This was almost a year to the date from when I bought it.

Bought my 98 Chevy Blazer in March of 2001 with 35K miles on the OD, for 17,000$.  4.3l Vortec V6, auto, 4wd.  Love it, knew I would...except for the money spent.  As usual, leather and all the goodies...even homelink (built-in programable garage door opener).  Still driving it as a daily driver, now with 116K miles.

Bought another 91 744 SE turbo in July of 2002.  Had 95K miles on it.  Found on the net in Chicago...called them, they wanted 7000 for it.  Had them send me pics, then offered 4500 cash on it.  Drove up a week later and got it.  It's identical to my first, same tranny and engine (rare combo) and same colors...red ext with black int.  Only differences are this one has cruise, but doesn't have leather.  I'm going to replace the seats soon, as I want leather and due to a small sunroof leak I caused.  Believe the seats I found are from my other Volvo, located in a salvage yard in Lexington KY.  They came from a 91 744 T with 114,508K miles...with a m46 tranny.  They have the tranny too, so I'm definately sure it's my old stuff.  Sitting in my parents garage until the sunroof leak is fixed...been a year now almost.


Selling the Blazer soon, keeping the Volvo and looking at either leasing a new Volvo S60R or finding a 2000 to 2002 Chevy 2500HD ext or crew cab truck, 4wd, with the Duramax diesel.  That's if I don't buy the houses I'm looking at...otherwise, just selling the SUV and buying a cheap Jeep Wrangler with what I get out of it.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 30, 2003)

My aunt had 3 Windstars...her mother-in-law (I think) worked for Ford, so they get that A plan or whatever pricing.  All three had tranny problems from 40K to 70K, she finally got somewhat wise (she told me this) and decide on a different vehicle.  

A week later she pulled up at her brothers house in a 03 Mustang GT...how is this wiser with 3 kids, one of whom just turned 16 and is a Mustang nut?


----------



## podmate (Sep 30, 2003)

I've been going through my car list, so here it is:

ME:
1985:  bought a 1978 Honda Accord LX for $2000
my best friend in college decided that he wanted to go for a joy ride one night.  He took my keys while I was sleeping.  Rolled the car 2.5 times and killed one of the passengers.

1997:  drove my grandparents spare   pinto  for 1 month until I could afford to buy a car

1987:  bought a 1980 Audi 4000 for $2000.  6 months later I blew the engine (all my fault).

1988:  bought a 1988 Mazda 323 for ~$6500.  

1991:  traded in the 323 for a 1991 Honda CRX.  What a damn fine car it was.  I still miss it.

1995:  sold the CRX (for $2000 less than I paid for it) because I figured I wouldn't need a car when I moved to Boston

1995:  stupid me, I did need a car in Boston.

1995:  Bought a 1990 Audi 100 for ~ $6000.  God I loved this car.  Hit a fiberglass cooler that flew out of a truck bed on the interstate.  Totally f'd up the transmission.  Traded it in very quickly 

1996(late):  traded the 1990 Audi 100 for a 1995 VW Jetta.  Can you tell I love VW/Audi's

1998:  went back to school full time.  Sold the Jetta for what I paid for it in 96

1998 (late):  Bought a 1991 Audi 100S for ~ $4500
drove it for 40k then traded it in

2000:  Traded 1991 Audi 100S in for a 1997 Honda Accord LX Coupe.  My wife and I learned to hate this friggin car  

2001:  traded the 1997 Accord for a 1999 Ford Crown Victoria LX.
This is one sweet ride.  Fast, handles very well and is very comfortable.  

2003:  debating on a Mercury Marauder, VW Passat, Chevy 1500 or just keeping this car until it dies.  Or, should I get that 1970 240z, or how about a 1970 442 or a 1971 Camaro or.........


MY WIFE:

when we met in 1997 she had

1995 Jeep Grand Cherokee.  Was way too unreliable, so we traded it in

1998(early):  traded Jeep in on a 1998 Subaru Legacy.  Very nice car

1999 (late):  pregnant wife enters nesting phase and states, in no uncertain terms, that we are buying a Volvo Wagon.  So, I trudge out to the Volvo dealership.  Nearly die from sitcker shock.  We trade the Subaru   in for a 1996 Volvo 850 Wagon.  
its currently got 84k on it and still runs perfectly.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 30, 2003)

Bikes:

Currently Have:
2002 Bajaj Legend Scooter, think: Old Vespa with all new parts and better engine! 

Want:
2004 Kawazaki/Bajaj Eliminator 125

Hey - what can I say? I love inexpencive yet fun rides! 
Both are around $2k, on the Legend insurance is $250 for the year, and aprox 100 Miles per Gallon. What a way to beat the gas prices! 


Cars:
Have : 1977 5.0L V8 Ford Mustang - paid $100 for it, got free engine rebuild ("sponsored"?), needs a little more work but is a fun ride and makes people do double-takes! 
Was "My First Car" and I still have it! 

Want: Jeep Wrangler (or a Van of some sort)
Want: Mazda RX8 

Past: 1984 Ford LTD - Aside from it's foobar'ed TBI, it was a nice ride. Got totalled when a small import jumped out in front of me at 40MPH - wrecking the engine.


----------



## Arden (Sep 30, 2003)

Sorry, Sogni, this thread is for vehicles with 4 or more wheels and a padded interior.   Just kidding...

Well, as I said, I'm driving my dad's blue Camry, which he bought new.  Here's a list of all the modifications it has, whether technical or cosmetic, that I know of:

2 plugs on back of trunk for ham radio antennae; these lead through the interior via coax to a box that he used to plug his radios into.
White sheepskin seat covers for the front seats
Replacement radio/cassette deck, though the light & cassette player don't work
Shades for the rear windshield (my dad put those in, and I never took them out)
Black wheel cover w/white dragons on the sides (because the wheel gets hot! )
Cup holders that sit in the window groove... very handy
A hole in the muffler that makes it sound phat as stated above)
My mom drives a blue 2001 Sienna LE (hint hint, Nick & Sogni).  It's quite a good car, and it has a lot of pickup for what it is (it's built on the Camry chassis).  My dad drives a 2003 Corolla LE with a stick, and he put the obligatory seat covers and ham radio plug (this time on the roof ).

We used to have a '94 Volvo 940 station wagon.  It was quite stable, even after surviving the airbags blowing out (at 5 mphfaulty shocks), but we eventually got rid of it because stuff kept breaking on it.  For example, the shifter popped off, one of the seat belts locked up, screws came out, etc.  So we traded it for the van.

I had quite a bit of trouble today with my car.  I was running low on gas, and I forgot to ask my mom for the Costco card last night, so I went to my first 2 classes and went home.  I found my mom's old Costco card (which, unknown to me, had been demagnetized) and ventured out, intending to get gas before going to class.  Well, when I got to Costco, the card wouldn't work, as you might imagine.  I tried my bank card, but (not being an ATM card) that was unhelpful.  I tried it at another gas station around the corner, as well, but that was a no-go too.  So I just came home, and I skipped my remaining 2 classes.  (I had forgotten to put my ATM card in my wallet, but I don't think the money is good until tomorrow (it's not good for 9 days, as it's a new account).)  So I finally got gas this evening after 7. :whew:

I was thinking this could also be the place to come to with car questions, since there's no forum (on this site) specifically for that.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by podmate _
> *1999 (late):  pregnant wife enters nesting phase and states, in no uncertain terms, that we are buying a Volvo Wagon.  So, I trudge out to the Volvo dealership.  Nearly die from sitcker shock.  We trade the Subaru   in for a 1996 Volvo 850 Wagon.
> its currently got 84k on it and still runs perfectly. *



84K on a Volvo is like 21K on the others...just follow Volvo's maintenance schedule and it should last forever.  Especially the timing belts...every 40K miles or your engine could be toast if it breaks.


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

Yeah, unless stuff starts falling off it, making it cosmetically a pain in the ass.  That's why we got rid of ours.

My Camry needs a timing belt every 60K or so... and it'll be time to change the oil soon.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 3, 2003)

Bumper Sticker required for Fixer-Uppers and restoration cars in progress:

HONK if parts fall off!


----------



## Arden (Oct 3, 2003)

LOL...

Here's some advice for you guys:  avoid Nissan trucks.  The neighbors across the street were having some trouble with the panic system on their Frontier, though it thankfully stopped a bit ago.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 3, 2003)

Noooo! Don't tell me that!
*Plugs ears with fingers* 

I like two Nissans (Frontier and Xtera).

Not that I'm in any position to buy anything anyway.


----------



## Arden (Oct 3, 2003)

Ye hath been warned...


----------



## mr. k (Oct 3, 2003)

Well, my family has trois voitures, or three cars.  The best to drive (because I drive it fairly often is a 2001 Chrysler PT Cruiser, it's got a stick.  The second best is my Dad's 1999 Audi A4 Quattro, again a stick, with 1.8 Liter V6 and a turbocharger.  Then there's the minivan, a whale of a car, driving automatic.  But the minivan easily has the best sound system, and chrome rims....  I get to drive all the car's sometimes, although my dad just bought the audi used and he's a little bit protective of it.
Oh, and the PT has about 35,000 miles on it while the van has 97,000 and the audi about 80,000.


----------



## djkowall (Oct 3, 2003)

Growing up in Chicago with plenty of public transportation, I never felt the need for a car and didn't even bother to take lessons, much less get a license.  I always liked the Beetle and pledged to get one if I ever decided to take up driving. Before that happened, the Beetle was banned from this country for emission compliance reasons and there went my plan. Flash forward 30 years and I'm no longer in a large metropolitan area and the Beetle has returned and to top it off, there's an AutoBarn less than a mile from my house! So I walked over and put my money down, then went home and contracted for lessons. The instructor had me drive immediately to the DMV for a permit, so that evening I was able to pick up the Beetle because I brought someone with me. I aced the lessons and the tests and had my license in 10 days.

My 2000 Beetle is a wonderful car and I will continue to drive a Beetle as long as they're available. If I could figure out a way to run my iMac in the Beetle, I might never be home, or you could say I'd already be home!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 4, 2003)

djkowall - there are DC to AC adaptors that can power your Mac. Get an Airpot Card and drive to your nearest StarBucks (or other stuch hotspot) and you're home 'n online! 

I'd want a 'Book instead - but I'm on a motor-bike so it wouldn't be as easy!


----------



## iMan (Oct 4, 2003)

My wife and I have a Mazda 626 V6 -94 it's an alright car, but the car I really want they don't sell here in the USA.
What I want is an Alfa Romeo 156, my parents back in Sweden got one, it's a beautiful car and what a nice car to drive  Check it out! it's a 4 door coupe . Latest I heard was that Alfa will be staring to sell cars in the USA by 2007. Guess I have to wait  

Viktor


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 4, 2003)

ive always liked the looks of an Alfa Romeo but really dont know much about them, living here in the U.S.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 4, 2003)

*iMan* and *nb3004*,
A friend has a great site (Wiki) on Alfas - probably everything you ever wanted to know and then some! 
Check it out


----------



## iMan (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanks Sogni, I can't wait for alfa to bring their cars over here. I'd buy a 156 Selespeed... serious fun 

Viktor


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 4, 2003)

I drive a 1993 Mercury Topaz with 159k miles on it.  I used to be my dad's, but then he got a ford focus in 2000 and gave it to me.  It could beat any of you guy's car in a street race with its awesome 96 hp engine and phat 3 speed auto transmission!!! 

I mean come on! I can do 0-60 in 14 seconds!!! Beat that!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 4, 2003)

ROFLMAO


----------



## mdnky (Oct 5, 2003)

I don't think you'll see Alfas in the US anytime soon.  No market here, no consumer following, the competition is too strong, etc.  Just doesn't make financial sense for them to come here, esp. with having to comply to the US standards on autos and the fact that cars just aren't selling here, SUVs are all the rage right now and will be for a while it seems.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 5, 2003)

I have two cars:  a 1992 Saturn SL2 that I purchased brand new for about $13,900, and I recently purchased my uncle's 1999 Saab 93 turbo with 24,000 miles for $12,000.  The Saturn is my "beater" car that I drive to work everyday, with 211,000 miles, a cracked windshield, a half-rotted muffler, and vengence for burning LOTS of oil.  I drive the Saab on the weekends, hoping to catch a girlfriend or even a date with it, and occasionally to work when the Saturn misbehaves.  No luck so far.  Just kidding.  The Saab (http://www.saabusa.com/) is fun [F A S T!] to drive.  After owning this Saab since February, I'd have to say I really like it, the heated seats are mighty fine on cold Fall and Winter days.  The Saab is a really solid well-made car, I'd seriously consider buying another, though I'd opt for the SE (Sports Edition) with the faster turbo charger.

My first car was a 1980 Volkswagen Scirocco.  That was fun too, but it was very tiny inside, and didn't run well, if at all when it rained or dewed outside.  I was constantly battling moisture getting inside the solenoid and distributor cap/points.  This car nickeled and dimed me to death, constantly, every month, something would go wrong that prevented it from running.  One of my uncles towed it over to his friend's house several times to work on it.  That was the best gas mileage I ever got on that car (being towed).

Regarding the Saturn, I have a question.  I recently turned on the headlights and only the left headlight works; when I turn on the brights, only the left side works.  So I go to Murry's Deep Discount Auto Store and get new headlamps and the lights on the right side still don't work.  Anyone have any suggestions that will cheaply remedy the situation?  I just put new shocks and tires on the clunker because I drive 65 miles ONE WAY to work, yes I know, THAT sucks.  But it's getting to be winter and I will leave for work and arrive home from work when IT'S DARK OUTSIDE, and I don't want to drive my new baby all that distance everyday, besides, driving 90 mph on the highway with the Saturn still gives me good gas mileage, not so with the Saab - it weighs twice as much as the Saturn.


----------



## JohnnyV (Oct 5, 2003)

Get a multimeter and see if there is voltage going to the head light wires, if there is no voltage one or both of the wires probably broke, rusted through, etc.  Also check the connectors that touch the lamp, there may be corrosion on them, if this is the case, get some steel wool or good sand paper and rub it off, or just replace the connectors.  If neither of those is the case, don't know what to tell ya.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 6, 2003)

You got a helluva deal on that SAAB.  Auto or Manual?  

If you're going to go all out on the next one, get a 9-3 Aero.
http://www.saabusa.com/main/US/en/model_intro_93s.xml
210hp, 6spd manual, 17" rims, aero body kit, etc...

My brother's 95 SL1 had a similar problem.  We wound up replacing the headlight harness, as it had borke down over it's relatively short years.  You don't want to know the cost of the harness, and definately not the install charge if you can't do it yourself.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 6, 2003)

The Saab is an automatic.  But, it's the first automatic I've ever owned and it isn't bad.  I really wish it was a manual, that is what of all my previous cars ever were.

My uncle has always had the Saab garaged, in fact, the last two years he owned it he only put on 4,000 miles!  The car is very clean, well, it looks and rides like I drove it off the showroom floor.  The part I like about the manual is this:  "When the speed of the car reaches 143 mph or greater, the turbo charger wastegate opens completely.  Any additional speed attained by the car is from the engine with the turbo charger disengaged."  I've driven it on the highway at 110 mph, very smooth, in fact, if I wasn't looking out of the window, I wouldn't know I was driving that fast.  No vibrations from the car, steering wheel, foot pedals, etc...  You can't even hear the engine running at that speed (only if the you'r not accelerating hard).

Go here for this ebooklet download (40MB!):

http://ebooklet.saabusa.com/?source=whatsnew

A rather impressive automobile.  I wish I could afford (a new) one.


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

Sounds very nice.  Our Volvo had heated seats, too (and a moonroof!), but it wasn't worth keeping the car for those features.

Well, I took my car to the dealership the other day, and just from listening to it the guy said it's probably a hole in the catalytic converter or somewhere in the piping leading up to the muffler, which could cost from $400-1400.  *Ouch*  And to add insult to injury, someone hit-and-run it the other day at work.  I came out after I clocked off and the car was skewed in the space, sitting at about a 30° angle in a 45° spot, and the left amber blinker casing was broken.  So either someone hit it while backing out, or he hit it passing it by, and clocked the bumper and the light (you can't move a car that much and only break the light casing, unless you hit the bumper).

I talked to one of the security guards about it, and he said he was outside at the time (as in outside where the golf and racetrack is) and he didn't see it.  Some kids told him that some guy hit a car and took off, and the guard talked to the manager about it, and when he came back the kids were gone, so I have no idea who it was.  But that's going to cost pocket change next to the converter.

Anybody know a good place online to buy quality parts for cheap?


----------



## mdnky (Oct 7, 2003)

chemistry_geek,  That's the beauty of Swedish (and German) engineering.  The cars are a pleasure to drive.  I'm sure everyone's heard BMW's tag line, well I totally agree with it.  My boss drives a 98 M3...that car is so sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!  I've had the opportunity to drive her many times, and I absolutely love it.  He had some training in Cleveland last winter, and the forecast showed snow up there, so we swapped vehicles for the weekend.  He took my Blazer (4wd), and I got his M3.  It was SO HARD, let me tell you.  I was so upset over the whole deal....<G>.



Arden, go get a second opinion on the exhaust.  Seriously, that's so over priced it isn't funny.  It shouldn't be more than $400 installed for a complete exhaust, from the cat to the tail pipe.

Since the car is an 86, I would go visit a place like CarX...you could probably get by there for around $150 to $200.

As far as the online parts, not for Toys.  You're probably better off calling local salvage yards who specialize in imports.


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdnky _
> *Arden, go get a second opinion on the exhaust.  Seriously, that's so over priced it isn't funny.  It shouldn't be more than $400 installed for a complete exhaust, from the cat to the tail pipe.
> 
> Since the car is an 86, I would go visit a place like CarX...you could probably get by there for around $150 to $200.
> ...


 Yeah, I'm meeting my dad at Toyotech on Thursday to see what they can make of it.  My mom suggested (for the light at least) we call a junkyard or something, since they'll surely have an old Camry with the same light covering just sitting somewhere.

I asked my dad about possibly getting one of those phatty mufflers, but he vetoed it.  I can understand, though... he said he wants to keep it stock.


----------



## podmate (Oct 8, 2003)

Arden, I think you ment to say "one of those mufflers that sounds like the car is farting".

Its called a fart pipe.

Ya know, a fart pipe will give ya an extra 25hp and those 'type R' decals give ya an extra 5hp each 

Sorry, I hate ricers.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 8, 2003)

I'll be getting a Fart Pipe for my bike eventually - not for the 1.5hp (LOL!), but for the noise - my bike is just too quiet and busy intersections and big vehicles freak me out that people might not know I'm there.

For people on Cycles - Loud Pipes Save Lives! 

Wonder how much speed I'll get out of the 1.5hps tho! LOL


----------



## mdnky (Oct 9, 2003)

I used to love messing with ricers...esp seeing their faces after getting their buts kicked by someone in a 4 door family sedan, a Volvo at that.  It was priceless!

I did get to spank a riced Civic the other day with my Blazer...that is just plain sad.  The kid thought he was big & bad, and had a problem with waiting his turn where a 4 lane merges to two...he found out otherwise with me and the truck behind me dusting him.  Gotta love it.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 9, 2003)

LOL mdnky that's gotta be funny to watch! 

I did it all the time in my Mustang - but then again that's no suprise really - well, execpt that you don't expect my car to have any power at all from the looks of it! lol. 

Ricers are funny...  And they think that all that crap and gigant stickers actually looks good? Sad...


----------



## mdnky (Oct 9, 2003)

Yup...love it.  Just wait till I get the engine built the way I want it.  It's 160hp now stock with 7psi boost.  I plan on swapping in a 16v DOHC head, slight overbore, and a t3/04 turbo + adjustable EMS and other goodies.  Dual stage NOS system may or may not be added.  Regardless, she'll be a *MONSTER*!  From the research I've done, 350 to 400 HP seems obtainable.  Now at 160hp stock it'll run 0-60 in 7, 1/4 standing in 15.  Not bad for a 4-door family sedan with an emphasis on safety, made in 1991.  Quite a few guys I've meet with similar cars running slight mods are making 190hp, and runs in the 6sec 0-60 range with low to mid 14sec 1/4 times.  Now what will the thing do with 350hp...?  Hmn...

Best guess is low to mid 5 sec 0-60 times and high 12 sec quater mile times, maybe mid 12 if conditions are right.  Now, add a 100hp NOS system and shave 1/2 second off that time if done right.

On a side note, did open the eyes of 2 Purdue guys when I ran to Indy's airport for the boss this summer, had his car.

Where I275 and I74 meet in Ohio there's a long almost full circle ramp.  As I was coming out of it these guys were reving their engine behind me and you just new what they would do next.  As it straightned out on the new highway they gunned it and tried to pass on the left.

They tried, but failed.     Didn't even have to downshift...just mashed the gas at 35 in 3rd and let off at 90 still in 3rd, them a bit back.

Finally as they passed me, you could see the "awe" look.  I don't think these guys really understood what they were messing with.  We wound up at the same gas station about 20 miles north of that interchange, and one of them asked me.  I told him about the car, and brought it into a Mustang lover's terms.  98 M3 will run with a 03 Cobra.  So a 03 GT WILL NOT run with a 98 M3.  Oh yeah, and a 03 M3 will spank a 03 Vette and run with a 03 Z06.  Nuff said?

He was really embarrassed, and said if he ever saw a M on a BMW he'd be very hard pressed to mess with it again.  Don't blame him.

The first Volvo (identical to my current one) has bested 2 93 GTs (one auto and one manual), and run neck and neck with a 96 manual.  These were stock ones though.  The guy in the 96 was really impressed, so was I at the time.  This was at a closed course track also - safety first.


----------



## Arden (Oct 9, 2003)

Heh... my Camry's little 4-banger has, like, no power.  I can zoom ahead in 1st and maybe 2nd, but after that it takes a while to come up to speed.

I took the car to Toyotech today, and they actually lifted it up to listen, and the guy said it sounded like it was the exhaust pipe, which means I'll save oh, half an Apple monitor, maybe, on the catalytic converter.

Unfortunately, I put a scratch into the right side, the rear door and the panel behind it, on Tuesday when I was parking for Speech Night.  I was in a rush, and the only spot I could find was between two big pickups, and the one on the right was facing the lot and had a grill attached to the front, which I believe I scraped.  I didn't even notice until yesterday.  However, we won't be repairing it anytime soon (it's only cosmetic) so my car will have a little more, um, "character."


----------



## mdnky (Oct 10, 2003)

At least go to a auto parts store and buy some touchup paint.  Most places have a DupliColor rack that you can match the paint with (Guide book or by 3 digit code from car).  Anywhere from $3 to $6 for a small tube with a applicator (kinda like nail polish).  

If the scratch(s) are are small enough, this may hide them and also keep nasty unwanted things from happening.  They'll have to sand the door anyways when they repaint it, so you don't have to worry about that.  Heck, you might be happy with the touchup and not even want to pour the money out for a true fix.  Just follow the directions and it should turn out ok.


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

Believe me, the scratch is anything but minor.  I'll show you a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 10, 2003)

Arden,
either way you might want to put something on that. Think of bacteria on a cut - if left untreated it'll get worse.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Oct 10, 2003)

I currently work for a german specialty company (http://www.chemetall.com) that makes metal pretreatments for the automobile industry.  All of General Motors products, Mercedes Benz, and BMW use our zinc/manganese phosphates for corrosion protection, hence this is why GM, MB, and BMW cars have the longest lasting unibodies in the industry.  Japanese automakers don't use our products which is why they ROT horribly after 8 to 10 years.  See any 8 to 10 year old Lexus's/Acuras  on the road today that are in GOOD shape?  I didn't think so.

If you scratch/chip the paint from your car, obviously you can't purchase these chemicals at your local auto parts store, but if you can get some phosphoric acid (H3PO4, 75% in water), dilute to 10% to 20% weight/weight with water.  Clean the surface wth isopropyl alcohol to remove and grease/oils and waxes from the immediate area.  Take a cotton swab and lightly apply the phosphoric acid solution to the metal, wait 30 seconds, wipe dry, repeat until any/all rust is removed.  The acid will remove any rust that may have recently formed AND  protect the metal with a thin phosphate coating.  Then you can use primer (if necessary) and use touch up paint and touch up clear coat.

DO NOT DO THIS UNLESS YOU SEE EXPOSED METAL!  If you just chipped the paint to the primer, use touch up paint.


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll try that if we get any metal peeking through the paint on any of our cars, especially the Camry.  The top is really losing paint, so if we get there I'll try your technique.

I've attached a picture of the scratch on the side of my car so you all can see what the dillio is.


----------



## Arden (Oct 10, 2003)

Here's a picture of the tail light.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 11, 2003)

Ouch, nice scratch.


----------



## Arden (Oct 11, 2003)

Yeah, really.

I took the car in for the hole this morning, and in the end it turned out to be the resonator that had a hole, which I had replaced for about fitty bones.

So now I just have to go to the junkyard and find an '83-86 Camry to trade tail lights.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 11, 2003)

Ugh...Arden, you're right...that's not a "minor scratch".

While at the junkyard, look for a replacement door.  You have 2 options, fix the current or replace.  To fix the current you'd need a new skin, or alot of bondo (which is a no-no).  You might be lucky enough to find the same color door somewhere, which just means simple replacement.  Even if it isn't the same color, having another door flashed then painted and installed should still be cheaper than skinning the old one and painting it (have to remove it to do it).

Quite honestly though, I wouldn't worry to much about it.  Do you really want to spend that much on a car that old?  Maybe fix any exposed metal, but other-wise leave it be.  It's cosmetic.


----------



## Arden (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mdnky _
> *Quite honestly though, I wouldn't worry to much about it.  Do you really want to spend that much on a car that old?  Maybe fix any exposed metal, but other-wise leave it be.  It's cosmetic. *


 That's what we were going to do.  If this were a brand-new Acura Integra or something, I'd definitely have it fixed, but as it is, it's an old car with a bit of cosmetic damage that's not really worth worrying about.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 13, 2003)

General rule of thumb, if the damage is more than 50% of the vehicle's value, don't mess with it.  Alot of people will say more, and alot less.  Example:  In KY if the damage is or exceeds more than 75% of the NADA Retail value of the vehicle is legally totalled.  In other words, you wreck and the insurance company goes to workup the claim...if the repair is more, they must by law total the vehicle.  Generally though, most do it for far less.  It's cheaper in terms of tax write-offs for the carrier, less time for the carriers employees (wages), salvage sale of the vehicle, etc.


----------



## Arden (Oct 13, 2003)

Well, my Camry is far from totalled.  It may have a few problems, but it still runs almost like new... one thing that bugs me is the air hose.  It has a big hole in it, which would cost like an arm and a leg to fix, so my dad simply wrapped it up in black electrical tape.  Well, this sometimes causes the car to shake, rattle and roll in 1st gear if I don't give it enough gas, which is rather annoying.


----------



## mdnky (Oct 16, 2003)

Get some good duct tape at least.  Electrical tape isn't strong enough for that!

As far as totalled, in actuality may be.  Though it is still usable, the repair cost makes it that way.  Like I said, just drive her.  In fact, drive her till the wheels fall off.  It sucks haveing a car payment and having to keep full coverage, I have since 2 weeks after my 18th b-day.  For the past 15 months, payments and ins on 2 cars...just like my checks say:  Money talks...mine says goodbye!


----------

